
Opera Software Gets $1.2B Buyout Offer from Chinese Consortium - adamnemecek
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2016/02/10/opera-software-1-2-billion-buyout-chinese-consortium-qihoo/#7862aa8c5983
======
adamnemecek
I hate to be linking to Forbes but no one else is reporting on this besides
some Chinese sites.

